# Instalacion nueva, dudas.

## senek

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y en gentoo.

Acabo de instalar el sistema , siguiendo el manual todo ok, el problema me surgio al configurar el entorno grafico, toco leer y leer ...pero al final aquí estamos.

Mi pregunta es, puedo hacer una copia tipo Ghost en windows, una imagen  del disco duro para restaurar desde el punto donde estoy?

y otra, que programas básicos para empezar por estos mundo de dios.

Vengo de Windows, y buscaba algo mas estable en cuanto a actualizaciones, en ubuntu sacan nuevo distro cada 6 meses.

Algun manual para el dia a dia?

Gracias por el foro y la ayuda desinteresada que nos daís a los novatos.

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, el tema del ghost es bastante bueno el partimage. anda perfectamente, el problema en gral es que uno no tiene solo un disco C: como en windows, personalmente tengo muchas particiones, separando cosas que me interesa tener aparte, y de acuerdo al tema del tipo de archivos que hay entre los distintos lugares. por ejemplo, lo mas comun es tener el /home separado, por lo que tener un backup es util o no, depende de lo que tengas ahi.

el dia a dia, para actualizar:

```
emerge --sync

emerge -DuNav world
```

o actualiza solo lo que instalaste sin instalar las dependencias mas actuales salvo que los necesite:

```
emerge --sync

emerge -uNav world
```

instalaste gnome o kde? o que gestor, y programas para hacer que?

office: koffice en kde (para mi anda bastante como el ogt) o openoffice (anda de 10)

torrent: ktorrent en kde o transmission/deluge en gnome

... hay para todo una equivalencia.

en fin, podes usar koffice y/o ktorrent en gnome o viceversa. es para una correcta integracion nada mas.

----------

## senek

Hice la instalacion basica gentoo con las particiones  habituales y gnome , firefox.

Quiero hacer una copia de lo que tengo ahora  porque configurar la grafica Xorg y X me costo, y si la pifio con restaurar una imagen bastaría.

Mirare lo habitual, algo para documentos, visor de avi, etc.

Daré un poco la matraca por estos lares.

Gracias por contestar..

----------

## agdg

Para los backups usa dd:

dd if=/dev/sdaX of=/home/user/backup

Eso si, generará un fichero del mismo tamaño que tu partición actual. Por ello es posible que lo quieras conectar con una tubería a bzip2

dd bs=1 if=/dev/sdaX | bzip2 > /home/user/backup.tar.bz

También puedes optar por rsyn

rsync -aHA --del --force --stats --progress / /mnt/otro-hdd-distinto-al-root-de-gentoo/

Para los programas, si instalas gnome o kde, te proveerán de todo lo necesario.

----------

## senek

Creo que instale una version ligere de gnome, se puede saber que version tienes instalada de un programa?

seguiremos probando....

----------

## agdg

equery list -i 

Te dará una lista con todos los paquetes instalados. Como la lista será interminable, filtrala con grep:

equery list -i | grep gnome

Si sabes el nombre del programa, puedes usar emerge --info

emerge --info gnome-light

----------

